# Arequipa, blanca y colorida !



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Impecable la mansion del fundador..


----------



## AQP166 (Jul 15, 2009)

muy bonitas fotos chicos, aprovechemos ahora q los volcanes estan de gala, para hacer nuevas tomas... no hay q dormirnos por q en pocos dias, se va la nieve


----------



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

Excelentes fotos.


----------



## antonio32133 (Aug 24, 2008)

Buenas fotos, chevere


----------



## Redwhite (Jan 1, 2007)




----------



## mattkc (Mar 21, 2009)

BUENAS FOTOS :applause::rock:

GRACIAS REDWHITE

CON LA NIEVE LOS TRES MISTI CHACHANI Y PICHU PICHU SE VEN IMPONENTES

kay:kay::laugh:

de tiempo q se ven asi pero muy biennn :drunk::nocrook:

PAISAJE UNIKOOOO

:banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Redwhite (Jan 1, 2007)

mattkc said:


> BUENAS FOTOS :applause::rock:
> 
> GRACIAS REDWHITE
> 
> ...


si, se ven lindas !


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Què ricas fotosss ... Bellos Nevados!!! :colgate:


----------

